
Continued Fraction Arithmetic by Bill Gosper - xwvvvvwx
https://perl.plover.com/classes/cftalk/INFO/gosper.txt
======
drallison
If Gosper's Appendix to HAKMEM interests you, you may want to read some of the
continued fraction papers by Oskar Mencer and his collaborators Michael Flynn,
Martin Morf, and Wayne Luk. Suffice it to say, continued fractions can be used
to replace floating point arithmetic (including some mathematical functions)
directly. See, for example,
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/2412477](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/2412477).

